# Question for you Florida guys about a transfer



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm wanting to trade a pistol to a Florida resident for a rifle. I'm an alabama resident. Now I understand the transfer of the rifle is not an issue and that the pistol needs to be taken to an FFL in Florida that will do a transfer for us. I was told today that they would hold the pistol for 15 days before the Florida resident could take it home? Is this correct? Seems crazy


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Or just swap. Guns including pistols are sold everyday in Florida as private transactions with no FFL involved.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)



Flatspro said:


> Or just swap. Guns including pistols are sold everyday in Florida as private transactions with no FFL involved.


Legally you can't across state lines.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Wild ***** said:


> I'm wanting to trade a pistol to a Florida resident for a rifle. I'm an alabama resident. Now I understand the transfer of the rifle is not an issue and that the pistol needs to be taken to an FFL in Florida that will do a transfer for us. I was told today that they would hold the pistol for 15 days before the Florida resident could take it home? Is this correct? Seems crazy


The 15 day thing is irregular. A standard 3 day waiting period should be involved.....unless the receiving resident is a ccw holder- then no wait should be involved.
Find another ffl to do the transfer.


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

He is a Florida CCW holder.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Find a different FFL. Never heard of a 15 day waiting period. Seems like something that the FFL is doing.

And crossing state lines as far as your residency is concerned requires a FFL for any gun. You can buy from retail for a rifle out of state. But you are buying from the FFL etc...

Private transaction for rifle and handgun where both parties are residents of different states require a FFL to make the transaction to be legal.

ATF FAQ:

Q: From whom may an unlicensed person acquire a firearm under the GCA?
A person may only acquire a firearm within the person’s own State, except that he or she may purchase or otherwise acquire a rifle or shotgun, in person, at a licensee’s premises in any State, provided the sale complies with State laws applicable in the State of sale and the State where the purchaser resides. A person may borrow or rent a firearm in any State for temporary use for lawful sporting purposes.
[18 U.S.C. 922(a)(3) and (5), 922(b)(3), 27 CFR 478.29 and 478.30]

Q: May an unlicensed person obtain a firearm from an out-of-State source if the person arranges to obtain the firearm through a licensed dealer in the purchaser’s own State?
A person not licensed under the GCA and not prohibited from acquiring firearms may purchase a firearm from an out-of-State source and obtain the firearm if an arrangement is made with a licensed dealer in the purchaser’s State of residence for the purchaser to obtain the firearm from the dealer.
[18 U.S.C. 922(a)(3) and 922(b)(3)]


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)
> 
> 
> 
> Legally you can't across state lines.


Why is it not legal to carry across state lines? Fla, Ala, Miss, La, Tx.? I hunt out of my home state and transport a shotgun and also have a CHL to carry in recipical states.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

He didn't say you can't carry across state lines. He said you can't cross state lines for transfer without an FFL.


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> Why is it not legal to carry across state lines? Fla, Ala, Miss, La, Tx.? I hunt out of my home state and transport a shotgun and also have a CHL to carry in recipical states.


It's not an issue of carry its an issue with the sale across state lines.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

My bad...I think I'll start reading ALL the letters in the words & get my eyes checked!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

You can not sell across state lines with out using an ffl. 

The fifteen day thing is probably a store that has the laws mixed up or is either just covering their butt. In Florida, if a store buys or trades for a used gun there is a fifteen day period that must elapse before that store can sell that used firearm. We must fill out a second hand dealers form and submit it to the sheriff so that they can run the SN. This does not apply if the store buys the firearm from the same person to whome they sold it to.

This also does not apply if they are simply doing a transfer and are not actually purchasing the firearm as part of their inventory.


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> You can not sell across state lines with out using an ffl.
> 
> The fifteen day thing is probably a store that has the laws mixed up or is either just covering their butt. In Florida, if a store buys or trades for a used gun there is a fifteen day period that must elapse before that store can sell that used firearm. We must fill out a second hand dealers form and submit it to the sheriff so that they can run the SN. This does not apply if the store buys the firearm from the same person to whome they sold it to.
> 
> This also does not apply if they are simply doing a transfer and are not actually purchasing the firearm as part of their inventory.


That sounds more reasonable


----------

